# Research



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Doing a little research and wanted to know if anyone can help. I cam across what is called a Paris Carette. Its driving me crazy today trying to figure out what this is. Any help would be good. Also bretzel??? Is that a thing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Bretzel is German for pretzel, the big bready kind.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Paris Carette is a pastry shop in Paris. Its called "Carette Paris" and its apparently named after its founder, a man by the name "Carette."

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.carette-paris.fr/&prev=search


----------

